# Joint Bits



## morpheus83uk (14 May 2018)

Hello,

Does anyone know if there is anywhere to purchase a good set of jointing bits such as dovetail, box, finger, etc in once nice handy box or do you just have to purchase them all separately? 

Thanks

James


----------



## Eric The Viking (14 May 2018)

morpheus83uk":20c257r8 said:


> Does anyone know if there is anywhere to purchase a good set of jointing bits such as dovetail, box, finger, etc in once nice handy box or do you just have to purchase them all separately?



Would this, perchance, be a present for someone?

You can get various sets from Rutlands. I don't have any of theirs but the consensus seems to be they're pretty reasonable quality, but the really good quality stuff is from Wealden, CMT, Titman and possibly Axminster (I have several of their sets and they are very good, but I don't use them day-in, day-out).

The trouble is twofold: 1. nowadays jointing cutters tend to be quite pricey, and 2. people tend to buy them as needed - it's fairly unusual to get several together, unless you buy one huge collection, in which case they may not be very good quality. 

I've acquired a couple of general sets down the years and they've been poor. Wealden are the exception: they make up their sets from their normal range, so the quality is excellent - but the price reflects this (there was still a saving on individual prices last time I looked though, and you got a decent box).

The sets I referred to are usually kits for a specific task (e.g. making raised panel doors is a popular thing). You used to be able to get Wealden's boxes separately, so you might make up your own selection, I guess (if it _is_ a present). Certainly they are usually top quality.

So not an exact answer to your question, but it might help a bit.

E.


----------



## morpheus83uk (11 Aug 2018)

Hello,

Thank you for getting back to me. Sorry its taken a while to reply I have had issues with the computer! 

That's great I will certainly check them out if there inst such a thing I will have to make my own up its just I have a few projects coming up well now pretty near given the age of this post! Which will be useful for these kind of joints. 

Thank You Again

James


----------



## marcros (11 Aug 2018)

I would buy them as you need them. Box joints need a straight bit, although a spiral upcut may give you a better finish. Dovetails needing a cutter may depend on the jig used.


----------



## morpheus83uk (11 Aug 2018)

Thank you I will buy them and make up my own set so I know I have them when I come to need them.


----------



## sunnybob (11 Aug 2018)

Be very careful what you ask for. Finger joints is a phrase ruined by the americans. It does not mean box joints, or comb joints. Each are very different cutters. find a picture of what you want before blindly ordering.


----------

